# Bumps and Scabs on Belly and Inner Thighs



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys! It seems like I'm always posting on here about little health scares. M dog has something weird happening again :/. Today I was petting his belly and noticed a bunch of bumps all over his belly and thighs that had dark scabs. Now that I've noticed, it does seem like he has been chewing a lot on his hind legs. I do have a routine vet appointment scheduled tomorrow for a check up and shots, so I will be asking then. In the meantime I was hoping someone might have some ideas I can run by my vet. Thank you all again!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know if it's the same thing as what Molly had but she had a few bumps on her armpits. Some were pink and some were scabbed. The vet said it was a heat rash and gave me Gentamicin spray. They all disappeared within 2 weeks.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks for the reply! I did some research and I think it might be impetigo. I feel bad because we literally just noticed tonight and they are already at the *****/crusty stage. Poor guy. Luckily, we have a vet appointment bright and early!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

He just now wet himself in his sleep and woke up very surprised and immediately went to the door to go outside to finish. It's really unlike him and he frequently goes outside. The longest he has ever had to wait to pee is 8 hours at night. Now I'm wondering if it is possible that he has a UTI as well? It just seems odd that both of these things would suddenly show up at the same time. Maybe they are both related? Definitely more worried now as this is very unlike him :/....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely need a urine test to rule out, or in, a UTI. The bumps on his belly could be staph infection, it's not uncommon for puppies to get that and normally a round or antibiotics clears it up.


----------



## IrishDaisy (Aug 9, 2012)

Hiya,

I hAd our puppy daisy at the vet last week with the same complaint and he said it was a mild skin infection. He said its pretty common in pups her age. He gave her two shots to reduce the inflammation and he prescribed a course of antibiotics. She's fine now! I don't know what to say about the peeing, best of luck at the vets, I'm sure it's nothing serious. Hope your little fella feels better soon!


----------



## Avery's Mom (Aug 19, 2012)

JMME said:


> Hey guys! It seems like I'm always posting on here about little health scares. M dog has something weird happening again :/. Today I was petting his belly and noticed a bunch of bumps all over his belly and thighs that had dark scabs. Now that I've noticed, it does seem like he has been chewing a lot on his hind legs. I do have a routine vet appointment scheduled tomorrow for a check up and shots, so I will be asking then. In the meantime I was hoping someone might have some ideas I can run by my vet. Thank you all again!


When Avery was a puppy, I found the same thing on him. He had tiny bumps all over his belly and back legs. The vet told me it could be a number of things like getting into something, allergies, etc. He gave me some medicated shampoo and told me to wash him twice a week in the infected area for a week and then if it didn't go away to call him. It went away and never came back! Nothing serious. Hopefully, it is nothing serious with your puppy! I always try to remind myself that they are more like us than we think. Sometimes we get rashes, etc and never go to the doctor! And we are fine! having said that, if Avery sneezes the wrong way I whisk him to the vet LOL


----------



## LindseyWeiland (Aug 24, 2012)

I discovered around 5ish bumps on my little Tripp the day of his first round of puppy shots. I panicked thinking it may be some allergic reaction to the shots. The lady at the pet store said it was skin tags. But, after lots of research, and on the verge of taking him to the after hours emergency clinic... I discovered it was actually ant bites.  Our yard had several ant piles at the time.. We were always with him when he was outside constantly, but... he would always lay and roll in the grass.. and there were a couple times he ran through piles, but it was always so hard to check him for ants with his fluffy coat. Once I realized that was the problem, I was relieved it was not something more serious. We have treated (and continue to treat) our yard for ants now.. and slowly but surely they are going away.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope the vet appointment goes well. Let us know what they say.

Beamer had some crustiness on his belly with some red spots about 6 months old. I bathed him twice a week in microtek shampoo and it cleared up no problem!


----------



## jjgold90 (Aug 16, 2012)

My pup (15 weeks) had lots bumps with puss inside around his lower belly area. The vet said it can range from anything from allergies, to a tick bite and scratching, causing a infection, etc etc. Wasn't a big deal and was prescribed a spray. The bumps went away in a few days. Since your going to the vet, I hope for good news!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

How did the vet trip go? My baby has the bumps/scabs also in the belly /groin area which vet thinks is allergy...


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

The vets think that it is puppy pyoderma, more specifically impetigo. They did some skin scrapes because initially they were concerned about ring worm as well, but the test was negative which was good! There are def a couple of things going on with his skin... Some large white spots on his black skin that just showed up and are slightly raised and the oozy, scaley bumps. But hopefully the meds will treat both. He is doing a lot better overall! We don't really know the cause at this point either, so I'm hoping it's something that won't come back. But his wetting himself part has us and the vets more concerned because he has also been straining to urinate, but has no signs of an infection in the urine sample. So we are seeing if it gets better, because it could potentially just be some sort of trauma from playing too rough! If it's not better by next week then we will run more diagnostic tests. But overall everything is getting better! We are just very paranoid first time puppy owners!


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

I also noticed small red bumps on Stella's belly after only being home a few days. I watched it over the past week or so but it didn't go away. We called our vet (who also happens to be a good friend that was in our wedding) and he said that it is very likely impetigo and that he see's it *so* often that they really don't even treat it. Stella doesn't bite or itch at it, so he said to just keep an eye on it but that it should go away on it's on. He also said it may turn darker and leave little permanent "freckles" on her belly, but as long as it doesn't move up her skin toward her fur/throat area she's fine. Seems to be very common in new puppies that LOVE to lay and roll in the grass.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Trying to attach photo of my pup's belly. Pink bumps with scabs. Will this go away on it's own?


----------



## New Puppy Mommy! (Jul 30, 2012)

Her














Here are the bumps on Stella's belly. Vet said impetigo. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

